
Replica's AI voice demo using replicas of the world's most famous voices - Riccardo_G
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4DgHI9J3U8
======
DannyK999
You can find out more by reading their Medium post:
[https://medium.com/@replicastudios/introducing-replica-
studi...](https://medium.com/@replicastudios/introducing-replica-
studios-5afbb4455818)

